# special blend jacket



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

so im getting into snowboarding and in need of a good jacket. i like the fact that burton has 3 year warranty or w/e, but i like the look of the special blend packer, utility or cross jacket. has anyone rode these jackets? ive been searching a lot lately but cant really find good reviews on the special blend stuff. thanks


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the Special Blend Beacon and it's a pretty good jacket. I chose it over Nomis for quality reasons. SB has had problems with their stitching in the past but last seasons turned out to be constructed better and this jacket is holding up well.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

the truth is you can go with any jacket and have it work. I had bought my jacket from a local outlet store for something like 40 bucks. Great quality, light, warm, enough pockets. Obermyer is the brand i think. I just dont see the point in spending a few hundred on a jacket. =D

same goes for thermals and snowpants


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey I'm about 6ft, kind of skinny-medium build. I like baggy jackets, any ideas on M or L in the Special Blend Beacon? Chur


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

schuch said:


> so im getting into snowboarding and in need of a good jacket. i like the fact that burton has 3 year warranty or w/e, but i like the look of the special blend packer, utility or cross jacket. has anyone rode these jackets? ive been searching a lot lately but cant really find good reviews on the special blend stuff. thanks


SB is owned by the big B, sadly enough. If you are worried about a warranty buy one from Backcountry or REI!

I have the SB Utility. It's been a good jacket so far. The black one (which I have) has an awful purple liner though. It doesn't make sense why they would do that to a plain black jacket. Oh well...

I REALLY like my Volcom jackets!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a special blend jacket and it is a very well made hard wearing bit of gear with more features than I would ever hope to use. It is also very warm and very waterproof.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

SB is quality stuff. I'm not a fan of their styling but it's good stuff for sure. All my buddies have been very happy with their SB stuff


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

yea if your gonna get a SB jacket get what you would normally get when buying a jacket. Dont size up if you want it to be baggy cuz they usually come baggy naturally. I got a small utility jacket and its really baggy im short though but SB's small would prob run as a medium jacket in another jacket brand cuz they tend to run so big.


----------

